# “It’s full of stars” if you zoom in😀! I noticed something really cool!



## Numbersix (Feb 23, 2019)

Next time you fellow Model3-ers are traveling at night, put car in autopilot and zoom into your car on the left side. Zoom way in, all the way in! In the animation of your car you see stars reflecting off the glass roof of your car! The stars move as you move and are speed sensitive! I can’t believe I may be the first one to notice this, I think! That I found anyway👍


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

How do you zoom in?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Feathermerchant said:


> How do you zoom in?


Pinch and zoom

You can see the stars in the glass roof even when the car is going forward - but much less. It's was mentioned when the firmware update came with 'enhanced visuals'.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

I noticed randomly the other day that if you just tap the car icon while driving it zooms way out and gradually goes back. I don't know what the point of that is, but sure.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Numbersix said:


> Next time you fellow Model3-ers are traveling at night, put car in autopilot and zoom into your car on the left side. Zoom way in, all the way in! In the animation of your car you see stars reflecting off the glass roof of your car! The stars move as you move and are speed sensitive! I can't believe I may be the first one to notice this, I think! That I found anyway👍


This was mentioned when the new graphic was first released. Same during the day with the sun and hazy clouds "reflecting" on the roof
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-2-73d3f3c-5-20-2019.12889/page-3#post-235576


----------



## Numbersix (Feb 23, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> This was mentioned when the new graphic was first released. Same during the day with the sun and hazy clouds "reflecting" on the roof
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-2-73d3f3c-5-20-2019.12889/page-3#post-235576


Thanks for referencing that post, I searched for it but didn't find anything. Gotta improve my google-machining. 
So the white dot during the day is the sun's reflection?? It's like I've been living under a rock!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

It also shows clouds and rain! The attention to detail is fantastic. Most people won’t notice it but it the effort they put into such things should be appreciated


----------



## Oyster Bait (Sep 15, 2018)

Distracted driving, anyone?

IOW - zoomy, but bad idea


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

They know people will eventually start getting border behind the wheel with AP on.
At one point I was so bored I turned off the AP and took control just so I have something to keep me occupied.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I tried it this evening—on Autopilot, of course. Very cool


----------

